# P0671 Glow Plug #1 Fault



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The only time my CTD was at the dealer since purchase was for a bad glow plug under the B2B warranty. So it's possible.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

In his 200,000 mile thread, @Gator mentioned replacing glow plugs and that reminded me of the glow plug fault I had earlier this year.

By way of update, after clearing the P0671 code, I’ve put another 10,000 miles on with no further codes. So I’ll just continue to let it ride.

For those of you who’ve had to change glow plugs, what were the symptoms and how many miles on the Odo?


----------

